# Picky Stallion?



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

HaS he ever been kicked by a mature broodmare?
I have heard of some stallions not breeding a mare of a certain color, but we always had stallions that were eager to breed anything that stood still!
Could be a declining libido.

Uninterested Stallion & Apparent Lack of Libido


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've heard the same thing as Smiley but never knew one personally that was picky.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Does sound like it is age related, the little perv 


To be serious I also have heard of just "preference" but don't have first hand experience either. I knew one stallion who you would have sworn was a gelding, and it wasn't a manners thing he was just that "dull".

I would get a full vet check (sounds like you already have) and just attribute it to him being quirky. Unless he is older which does seem relevant.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

He's 13. Looks like a million bucks. He pasture and hand breeds. He had one negative incident with a mare, but it was minor and long after this started. 

I just thought it was very unusual. It doesn't seem to be color, age or size related. He has certain mares he will reBreed no problem, others that he's refused. If he refuses a mare, that's it. He can be kept in a field with this mare, who is practically throwing herself at him, and nothing. Yet if you bring a filly over, he's ready to go. 

I jokingly said that he's a "dirty old man", going for the young fillies, but it does seem to be true.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a friend with a TB stallion who became "picky." Pretty much ruined his TB stud business. But the horse crossed well on QHs and they can AI.

It would be really bad if the horse was super high dollar. My buddy's wasn't. But even at that, his fee for the horse dropped from $750 to $250.

Another friend told me about a stallion she had that she had to use a teaser on. Ugh. I appreciate people who are in the breeding business. I do not have the temperament for it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> He's 13. Looks like a million bucks. He pasture and hand breeds. He had one negative incident with a mare, but it was minor and long after this started.
> 
> I just thought it was very unusual. It doesn't seem to be color, age or size related. He has certain mares he will reBreed no problem, others that he's refused. If he refuses a mare, that's it. He can be kept in a field with this mare, who is practically throwing herself at him, and nothing. Yet if you bring a filly over, he's ready to go.
> 
> I jokingly said that he's a "dirty old man", going for the young fillies, but it does seem to be true.


So he is the same in the pasture? Interesting.

I wouldn't think it would lower the price (unless he refused of course) if the mare is bred the mare is bred?

I'd think he's just a little quirky  Unfortunately I don't think there's any "fix" aside from teasing/AI etc.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a friend that has a jack, jacks can take longer to "get into the mood" (so I understand). She has a mini stud that she uses to tease the mare while the jack is watching. It made a huge difference - the jack got excited seeing the pony flirting and squealing at "his" mare. 

Since then , that particular jack has been sold and my friend stands a jack that doesn't need help.


----------

